
The Fat Burning Heart-Rate Zone Is a Myth - korethr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/wellness/the-fat-burning-heart-rate-zone-is-a-myth-how-exercise-and-weight-loss-really-work/2018/12/17/548ea93a-fc8e-11e8-83c0-b06139e540e5_story.html
======
JohnJacob48
My brother swore he was exercising in his hear-rate fat-burning zone and
that's why he was losing weight. I think the fact he was exercising at all was
the reason.

